# Best Quality Board Under $300



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lamar Men's 'Diablo' 154-cm Snowboard | Overstock.com

best quality board ever made, and its in your price range.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A used board


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> Lamar Men's 'Diablo' 154-cm Snowboard | Overstock.com
> 
> best quality board ever made, and its in your price range.


Lamar and Best Quality don't deserve to be in the same post.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Xelorz said:


> Lamar and Best Quality don't deserve to be in the same post.


DUDE! name one company that is better than lamar! didnt pick up on the sarcasm did ya? OP doesnt give us any info except a price range and expects help? we dont even know if he wants a mens or womens board. there isnt much we can do for this person.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Serious answer...

trusnow.com has some "sierra" branded boards under 300. Board/binding packages for $350...


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> DUDE! name one company that is better than lamar! didnt pick up on the sarcasm did ya? OP doesnt give us any info except a price range and expects help? we dont even know if he wants a mens or womens board. there isnt much we can do for this person.


I just woke up and haven't had my coffee.. or whiskey. If it isn't blunt enough to beat me with I'd probably miss it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Xelorz said:


> Lamar and Best Quality don't deserve to be in the same post.


"Lamar is not the best quality" - there i made both of them deserve to be in a sentence.


OP - try trusnow, or something second hand. Maybe Ebay also.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Simple answer. Rome Garage Rocker. $299.99.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You can find boards from last year still cheap. Thats what I would do.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

the problem with used boards - you don't know if there is core damage.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

K2 Brigade Snowboard - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Too bad you waited so late in the shopping season...you could have got a complete set up on whiskey for under $300. They had 4 different models from Stepchild for under $130 in October.

But anyways, there are deals to be had out there. What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Extremo said:


> What kind of riding do you do?


. This first before OP gets a decent answer


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Not sure if you already bought one or not, but check out thehouseboardshop.com, they have a pretty good sale on last year models. Im pretty sure I remember some Forums, Capitas, and some signals that were under 300 bones.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

c3's website has some of last years boards NEW and some of them are pretty good ( and under 300 ). such as the 2010 capita green machine in FK and camber.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

songa said:


> c3's website has some of last years boards NEW and some of them are pretty good ( and under 300 ). such as the 2010 capita green machine in FK and camber.


Sorry if im dumb but who is c3?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

O-matic Celebrity by Louie Vito 2009 Snowboard - Men's Snowboards - Snowboards - Snow
- 152 louie vito 09, 169$ 
wiredsport has a few boards from previous years cheap.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

rainboarding said:


> Sorry if im dumb but who is c3?


It's Capita and Unions parent company...I think they do defcon gloves and Deelux boots too.


----------

